

A Python Reading List by Wesley Chun  - boopsie
http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=1849069

======
mapleoin
This looks less like a reading list and more like a lead-up to the author
propping up his own book.

He completely fails to mention any of the more advanced Python books like
_Expert Python Programming_ or _Pro Python_ and especially Lutz's _Python
Programming_ which seems to have exactly the same type of content as he's book
(general knowledge about various python libraries).

~~~
ashconnor
What got me more was the massive overlap of some of those books.

A reading list should allow you to progress.

~~~
wescpy
@mapleoin, @rhizome31, @wilduck: yep, that's another list, for "expert Python
readers". i would like to add that at some point, but my editorial constraints
were 1500 words or so. i'd also like to review all those before making
suggestions too. i think you're right in that there's probably some overlap
with mark's book, but our writing styles are very different (check Amazon
reviews for more details), and i've tried to add more contemporary
applications in this edition of Core Python.

@ashconnor: that's another valid type of reading list. in this one, i think i
compiled 3 discrete lists instead of your more progressive idea, which is a
good one. i'd like to see what's in _your_ list. as far as the overlap is
concerned, yes, you're right about that as far as the material goes, however
the delivery is different and suited to a variety of reader types.

------
rhizome31
I wish someone would write a good book focused on more advanced aspects of the
Python language: generators, metaclasses, descriptors, etc. From what I could
tell from the reviews and TOC, some books such as _Pro Python_ or _Expert
Python Programming_ seem to introduce those techniques, but it doesn't seem to
be very in depth, and I don't need a book for the other topics they cover.
There are a lot of blog posts about this but it's always based on toy
examples, so while it's not hard to grasp how those techniques work by
themselves, I fail to see how to use them in real-world projects. I'd love to
read an in-depth guide on those techniques, with several examples of
progressive complexity that solve real-world problems. I don't think it needs
to be very long, but it probably needs to be well thought.

~~~
Wilduck
My favorite way to learn about something like metaclasses in python is to go
to stackoverflow and search for '[python] metaclasses' then order by votes.
Open up a few of the links that look interesting, and you'll get to see some
good uses. In this case, you'll also end up with this awesome explanation near
the top:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/100003/what-is-a-
metaclas...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/100003/what-is-a-metaclass-in-
python)

In practice, this works for a wide variety of topics.

------
lyc
Anyone have a good book which analyze the source code of Python? Or just
describe how important/most-common-use functions/methods be implemented in
Python?

~~~
mark_h
Beautiful Code (O'Reilly, <http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596510046.do>)
has a chapter on the dictionary implementation.

------
kqr2
It's interesting that Wesley recommends both _Dive Into Python_ and _Learn
Python the Hard Way_.

Zed Shaw, the author of the latter, actually has a big rant on why he doesn't
recommend _Dive Into Python_.

<http://oppugn.us/posts/1272050135.html>

~~~
wescpy
@kqr2: this is what led me to my opening remark on how different learning
styles require different styles of writing ... believe it or not DiP has
gotten _good_ reviews... just check Amazon. the problem i alluded to is that
it's not for everyone.

Here's are similar comparisons between my book and Mark's as documented by
Eric Wilson both on his blog as well as in an Amazon review... see
<http://amazon.com/review/RKG44D8GQYLNL> and
<http://wilsonericn.wordpress.com/2011/09/26> for details. So yes, some people
don't like it, but to others, it's just what they needed.

------
japhyr
I have gone a long way just using Mark Lutz' Learning Python and Programming
Python, and looking up anything not covered in those two books.

------
bankim
I took a class from Wesley Chun on Python while at VMware and he did a good
job at teaching Python. Sadly apart from writing simple scripts at home I
haven't gotten a chance to work on full-fletched Python project.

~~~
wescpy
@bankim: thanks for the kudos! i have to admit i'm one of those mutant
engineers that actually _likes_ teaching; hopefully my experience using Python
really helped with giving you that perspective as opposed to someone who's
just teaching you Python syntax which you can basically learn on SO or online
elsewhere!

